#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  I need a house to rent

## meat

Ideally it shouldn't be too far out in the sticks.  I'll just be driving a motorbike around so it needs to be within decent distance to some markets and such.

Absolutely must have wifi.

I'm looking to rent for about 6 months.

----------


## Thetyim

Budget and how many bedrooms ?

----------


## Thetyim

This any good to you?

Tel: 0846137404  
 one story hosue for rent . It is one and half years old big yard in 100 sqwa area . It is on road no 121 Canal road on the way to Chinag Mai stadium complex one min drive from it or 6.0 kms off Hauy Keaw road . Hauy Keaw road is the road that pass Central KAd Saun keaw Mall and front gate of Chiang Mai University .

Nice weather here cool at night good ventilation because the mountains are one km behind this house . 2 bed rooms with furniture and aircon . one study room this room is an empty room no aircon . one set of dinning table and Thai wooden sofa . Thai kitchen . You have to bring your own stove , cooking gas, a washing machine and a refrigerator .Can see the mountains from second bed room s windows . Can parks 2 cars outdoor under the sun . Can rent iit from now until the end of Nov this year . The rent is 12,000 B deposit is 24,000 B . To move in pay 36,000 B . Can get internet and a cable tv in one week after you request for it . It is new , quite and clean good for writing and good for relax . with easy access to highway no 107 Chiang Mai-Mae Rim road just 5 mins drive to Chiang Mai city Hall .

----------

